# Egyptian NGO finalist on BBC's World Challenge



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Al Nafeza's entry (and vote) here:

World Challenge 2011 - 2011 Finalist - A New Leaf 

The winner will be announced on BBC World News in early December 2011. Good luck!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

This is great! Thanks for sharing.

Maybe no more ventolin next fall?


----------

